# New Style Manufacturer



## linuxman (Jun 27, 2011)

I build a small camper that is crammed with features and is at MicroCampers and would love feedback on what you guys think about them. I'm currently designing a pickup and motorcycle models along the same lightweight construction techniques.

The camper is 6 ft wide x 11 1/2 ft long x 5 1/2 ft tall.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I see this like a popup, but it takes up more side to side area, puts the beds back on the ground in the tent (I hope it's included) but may not protect from the elements as well as a popup that has a solid roof. It also looks like the profile is higher than a popup which makes the aerodynamics like a travel trailer. And that tent doesn't look strong enough to sustain poor weather and windy conditions.

As soon as the popups start providing tankless water heaters and generator prep, they'll be more than equal.

I'm guessing the price might be way less than a brand new popup and this would be the only redeeming factor, but they will compete with used popup prices. Otherwise it an overpriced tent. Doesn't look like it has a toilet so it doesn't quite meet the fully contained RV category.

Please help me understand why this is better, especially since I can't crawl inside. But good luck with your product!


----------



## linuxman (Jun 27, 2011)

artmart said:


> I see this like a popup, but it takes up more side to side area, puts the beds back on the ground in the tent (I hope it's included) but may not protect from the elements as well as a popup that has a solid roof. I


The tent is only for additional space and a spare bedroom if needed. The camper itself is high enough you can sit up in it and lean against the walls and is insulated and very strong. I'm 180 plus and have stood on the roof during the construction.



artmart said:


> It also looks like the profile is higher than a popup which makes the aerodynamics like a travel trailer. And that tent doesn't look strong enough to sustain poor weather and windy conditions.


The tent withstood 30 mph winds in my initial setup for 3 days and would just bow in and pop right back up into place. It is included with the camper and not a separate purchase. I have a F150 truck and the profile of the camper is not above the truck and would only catch significant wind on a midsize car or less.



artmart said:


> As soon as the popups start providing tankless water heaters and generator prep, they'll be more than equal.
> 
> I'm guessing the price might be way less than a brand new popup and this would be the only redeeming factor, but they will compete with used popup prices. Otherwise it an overpriced tent. Doesn't look like it has a toilet so it doesn't quite meet the fully contained RV category.
> 
> Please help me understand why this is better, especially since I can't crawl inside. But good luck with your product!


Why can't you crawl inside of it? The door is 30 inches wide and there is a stepladder included to get into the cabin. It's half the price of a new popup and setup and teardown is 30 minutes and is 5 if you don't setup the tent. I'm going for the person who can't afford a 2nd vehicle to pull a camper and is the typical guy or gal who purchases a tent on the walmart tent aisle. If its just a couple sleeping in the cabin this blows the popup away for comfort and privacy since you can shut the doors and not hear everything around you like a popup. Target group is hunters, singles, couples, and couples with a couple small kids who just want a nice comfortable place to sleep at night. A popup without a toilet or water system is still twice the price of this.


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*New compact RV*

I took this to be a compediter for the old tear drop trailer concept though more boxy. In this fragile economic time maybe a relatively inexpensive RV might have a place but I didn't see any idea about price. A few years back when someone came out with a new tear drop I checked it out and was astounded by the cost compared to a used smaller travel trailer. Time will show if there is a nich for this. Good luck.

PS sorry but I found the price suggested by hitting purchase of $6000.
Weight is?


----------



## linuxman (Jun 27, 2011)

Weight is 1300 and I'm going to try and shave another 200 or so off of my next couple of builds. Yeah throwing in fridge AC microwave tent and TV make the price quite attractive because you only find all those amenities in much higher prices. We don't scrimp and make the interior look cheap by any means as I want the woman to look in there and give the approval to purchase based on the fact it has a little class and style to it. The little guy series has nothing in it as accessories and is 3k higher in price and some of the teardrop guys usually sell around 10k in price which you can get a small travel trailer for but then with the trailer you better have some umph to pull it.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation on how much more room there is compared to the pictures. I'm still not sure that tent extension's durability is doing the rig any justice. A two pole tent is just not strong enough in strongs winds and rain. Another pole would have helped a lot.

More pictures of the interior to see the larger space would be nice. I see this as the next step FROM a teardrop. Teardrops are getting way too overpriced too! Last two RV shows showed ridiculous prices for Tear Drops and Popups. I haven't price this rig.

Good luck with the offering and the current market. Fortunately I think people are buying smaller and lighter right now because of the economy and the price of fuel. If you can keep the GVWR below 2,000 lbs this should keep the market larger for small suvs and crossovers. In my case, I don't need another towable.


----------



## linuxman (Jun 27, 2011)

The tent I'm using right now is economics but I'm looking at a much better made one to add in the future and waiting on their production to kick back in and see what kind of deal they can give me on it. We have a ton of pics from the pro photo shoot and sometime this next week I'll get the website a gallery page to post them all in.


----------



## linuxman (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a picture of our production build version which is way nicer than the prototype was. This is 5'10" person sitting in the cabin so you get an idea of the room it has inside it. 40" high and 6ft by 7ft inside and its ultra strong as I've walked on the roof and I weigh 190 pounds.


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

I think its a great idea much better then the tear drops better options and such for a quick weekend camping trip pretty cool. And yes the price is much better then the smaller units. It will provide those who think camping is for spending most your time out doors a good little unit. As far as the awning well i dont think youll want to have it deployed during a rain storm or heavy winds. I myself like it looks neat to me!


----------



## linuxman (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes thank you for validating our very reason for building these campers. Cheaper more space and better layout is our goal and now we are in prebuild of a 5 x 8 model that will have no galley same storage under same trailer and diamond plate but one single rear door entrance and a window on one of the sides much lighter shooting for around 7xx to 8xx pound range just AC/Heat option will be offered on this one around a 4500 pricetag on it.


----------



## linuxman (Jun 27, 2011)

Now have a line of 4 models and the latest 4 x 8 will morph soon into a universal pickup model that will fit in all full size pickups regardless of make and bed length and be easy to load and remove. This is pictures of full blown microcamper and our mini microcamper sitting side by side. Contact us and we can build one for you and create an invoice in paypal and get to building within a week of ordering.


----------



## linuxman (Jun 27, 2011)

The big one is sold and the little well on the way to being sold and then I will build at the same time 3 of my pickup models in different colors and get them sold and start building out my inventory.


----------

